
Animating Artworks in the Met's Collection - kawera
https://www.metmuseum.org/blogs/collection-insights/2018/open-access-artwork-animations
======
mcphage
These are great riffs on the originals :-). It’s amazing what people can do
when our cultural treasures are in the public domain.

